

It’s a great time to be a programmer in the UK - KiwiCoder
http://cvmountain.com/2012/01/its-a-great-time-to-be-a-programmer-in-the-uk/

======
kaerast
It's a great time to be a good programmer in a language that is popular.
Otherwise things aren't so great.

~~~
squidsoup
If the UK is anything like NZ, it is a great time to be a .Net developer.
Unfortunately if you like working in a unix environment with languages more
prevalent in OSS, finding work can be difficult.

------
hanula
It's great to _be_ a programmer

------
hugorodgerbrown
If you are a programmer in the UK, you already know it's a good time...

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Given that I have a well-paying job, (and have had other offers) when people
that I know who work in other fields have been out of work for a while; yes.
Yes, I know it. I am fortunate.

------
samuellittley
ICT != Programming

~~~
KiwiCoder
Yeah, the ONS should have a category for the industry of programmers.

As far as I know, ICT is a superset.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
Thus it is also a great time to be a data inputter, typist, sysadmin, support
technician, office worker, etc.

Since we have statistics only for the broad category that is ICT, we can't
infer anything in isolation about the professions that fall under its
umbrella.

Of course, that there's not enough supply of labour to meet demand is only a
good thing for those of us already in the industry, and those looking for a
way in.

------
sireat
Just curious, what is considered a well paying programming job in UK?

Last time I looked it seemed programmers who were being paid reasonably well
were the ones working in City ( I am thinking 60k plus). Otherwise, other
programming jobs were offering 25k-40k at most, which seemed rather low
considering cost of living.

~~~
KiwiCoder
Deceptively hard to answer. * Cost of living varies a lot. * London is kind of
a country in its own right. * Commuting in the UK can be £5k or more.

If you compare to the national average salary for full-time employees (which
is around £32k) then most programmers are well paid.

See also <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8151355.stm> "What is a big salary"

------
buf
It's a great time to be a programmer...anywhere.

~~~
waffle_ss
Except Iran.

